# Upset tummy



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella woke me up this morning with her stomach. I can hear her little tummy making gurgling noises. I just started trying to switch her food so I'm hoping that the new food just isn't agreeing with her. I'm watching her closely to determine if we need a vet visit but, until then is there anything I can do to make her feel better?


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Do you have any nutro-stat or nutro-cal?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Bella woke me up this morning with her stomach. I can hear her little tummy making gurgling noises. I just started trying to switch her food so I'm hoping that the new food just isn't agreeing with her. I'm watching her closely to determine if we need a vet visit but, until then is there anything I can do to make her feel better?[/B]


Ollie's breeder once told me that you can give a dog Pepto Bismol (the pink stuff). I believe the dosage was 1/2 teaspoon. When Ollie was sick to his stomach a few weeks back the vet prescribed him something similar to Pepto and also mentioned something about Pepto as well. Maybe give your vet a call and ask about it...I bet they are dealing with lots of that these days. I hope your baby's belly is settled soon!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367108
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of giving pepto before, but is it the regular pepto or the one for children?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367116
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was the regular one. Besides, childrens & adult formulas are the same ingredients, you just give different dosages. Usually kids formulas are super concentrated so you only have to deal with giving them a tiny amount (kids don't always like taking medicine) Wait, let me dig out my papers from the breeder......ok she says to give 1/4 teaspoon for a puppy or small malt and 1/2 teaspoon for an adult/larger malt. I'm sure she meant the adult formula. Next time Ollie appears to have an upset tummy and he is not in any distress, this is what we will try first.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367117
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of giving pepto before, but is it the regular pepto or the one for children?
[/B][/QUOTE]

My vet has told me pepto also (regular)! Hope she feels better soon.








I'm sure it was the regular one. Besides, childrens & adult formulas are the same ingredients, you just give different dosages. Usually kids formulas are super concentrated so you only have to deal with giving them a tiny amount (kids don't always like taking medicine) Wait, let me dig out my papers from the breeder......ok she says to give 1/4 teaspoon for a puppy or small malt and 1/2 teaspoon for an adult/larger malt. I'm sure she meant the adult formula. Next time Ollie appears to have an upset tummy and he is not in any distress, this is what we will try first.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I would give her a little Pepto. You can just put a little on your finger and let her lick it off. When I try to give it any other way, the girls end up with PINK faces.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you for all the help. We'll give the Pepto a try. Hopefully she'll start feeling better soon.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

I usually use keopaktac (sp?)

Kaopectate


----------

